# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Những tác dụng của việc học ngoại ngữ

## Trans24h

Những chức năng của việc học ngoại ngữ

Học ngoại ngữ có thể mang đến cho bạn cơ hội việc làm tốt, tạo dựng các mối quan hệ trong tương lai, đặc biệt giúp hoàn thành xong, phát triển bản thân.

*Điểm qua chức năng to lớn của việc học ngoại ngữ*

Học ngoại ngữ rất có khả năng mở ra chân trời mới mẻ cho bạn theo nhiều cách không giống nhau. Tuy nhiên, chúng ta thông thường sẽ có xu thế cảm thấy lười biếng khi ban đầu học ngôn ngữ không phải là tiếng bản xứ.

*Học ngoại ngữ tăng cường sức khỏe não bộ*

Các điều tra và nghiên cứu chỉ ra rằng dù bạn đang ở độ tuổi nào thì học ngoại ngữ cũng mang đến rất rất nhiều lợi ích, bao gồm tăng cường khả năng tập trung, cải thiện trí nhớ cũng như rèn luyện, bổ sung thêm phương pháp lắng nghe... cho bản thân.

*Xem thêm:* Dịch thuật công chứng tại Yên Phong Bắc Ninh

*Học ngoại ngữ Cơ hội việc làm tốt*

Ngày nay, ngoại ngữ đã trở nên vô cùng phổ biến, trở thành yếu tố quan trọng cho việc phát triển sự nghiệp trong tương lai. Giữa xu thế "đa quốc gia hóa" của các công ty, biết ít nhất một ngoại ngữ sẽ giúp bạn nổi bật, dễ dàng nhận được công việc phù hợp với khả năng, trình độ bản thân.



*Học ngoại ngữ Tạo dựng các mối quan hệ*

Thông thạo nhiều ngôn ngữ khác biệt giúp bạn gặp gỡ, tạo dựng mối quan hệ lâu dài đối với mọi người từ khắp nơi trên thế giới, từ đó có cơ hội hiểu thêm về các nền văn hóa cũng như được tham gia vào những cuộc trò chuyện vô cùng thú vị, hấp dẫn.

Hơn nữa, chúng ta có thể tìm hiểu thêm về nền văn hóa của chính mình rồi quảng bá đến bạn bè khắp năm châu. Khi rào cản ngôn ngữ không còn tồn tại, tình bạn sẽ nở hoa.

*Học ngoại ngữ Thuận tiện cho việc du lịch*

Đi du lịch đến tới các vùng đất mới mẻ giúp chúng ta nâng cao kỹ năng, tích lũy thêm nhiều kinh nghiệm. Không gì tuyệt vời hơn nếu bạn có thể tự tin giao tiếp với người bản xứ ở địa phương.

Cần lưu ý rằng, một ngôn ngữ có thể được sử dụng ở nhiều quốc gia, lấy ví dụ như tiếng Tây Ban Nha còn phổ biến tại Mexico, Colombia, Peru, Chile, Cuba… và nhiều nơi khác.

*Học ngoại ngữ Học tốt hơn*

Khi học ngoại ngữ, não bộ sẽ tự động tìm ra cách thích ứng, vận hành hiệu quả nhất để chúng ta có khả năng tiếp thu dễ dàng, nhanh chóng các nguồn kiến thức mới, dù bạn muốn thật chuyển sang thạo đơn hoặc giản dành được một số kỹ năng nhất định sau quy trình tiến độ rèn luyện.

*Học ngoại ngữ Phong cách sống đa dạng*

Khi thành thạo ngoại ngữ, bạn dễ dàng đưa ra nhận xét, đánh giá cá nhân về những tác phẩm nghệ thuật của các quốc gia; không còn phải phụ thuộc vào phụ đề, thuyết minh, bản dịch thuật... từ phim, tác phẩm sách, chương trình truyền hình...

*Xem thêm: [replacer_a]*

Dù phải tiếp cận với manga Japan, phim Bollywood từ Ấn Độ hay nhạc rap Thụy Điển... thì cũng chẳng vấn đề gì. Bạn hoàn toàn rất có thể thưởng thức và cảm nhận chúng theo cách của riêng mình.

*Học ngoại ngữ Rèn luyện sự tự tin*

Đừng ngần ngại học hỏi từ những sai lầm. Hãy biết vượt qua cảm giác sợ hãi, nghi ngờ bản thân và chiến thắng chính mình.

Nên xem học một ngoại ngữ như một món quà, sau đó làm nên điều kì diệu bằng sự can đảm, quyết tâm của bản thân. Thực hành tiếng nói mới sẽ giúp chúng ta vượt qua rào cản sợ hãi, hơn nữa còn tạo cơ hội kết giao với những người bạn mới.

----------

